# Are there any alternatives....



## Harlech (Jan 30, 2020)

To the big 3 micrometer / indicator manufacturers? I am just starting out, and don't want to lay several hundred dollars into a few mics and indicators straight off. I know there are some way cheap import stuff... I assume some is good to a degree, but I have no idea what import brands are OK quality wise, or even if there are any mid-price alternatives to Starrett / Brown & Sharpe / Mitutoyo.

Harlech


----------



## darkzero (Jan 30, 2020)

I would look for good used ones on ebay, flea markets, & locals ads. That's what I did instead of buying new Chinese imports. Some Chinese import brands do have some decent stuff though like Insize, Shars, igaging. Like one of these companies can have some tools that are decent but have others that are junk. Also some of the big name brands have economy line tools that are more affordable. Still I would buy used but that's me.

Some I have bought new but the majority of my measuring tools were quality name brands bought used in great to excellent condition. I'm picky when it comes to condition so I may pay a bit more for things sometimes but still got them for a fraction of what they would cost new. Like I got a 0-6" set of Accupro micrometers made by Scherr-Tumico for $200 shipped, brand new in the wooden case on ebay. They may not the greatest but way better than any Chinese imports & were cheap. Plenty of good deals to be found if you are patient.

Some other brands to look at used are Tesa, Compac, Interapid, Etalon, Helios, Mahr-Federal, Lufkin, Scherr-Tumico (or just Tumico before they merged with Scherr). I'm sure others can name more.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jan 30, 2020)

It depends somewhat on the tolerances and repeatability you are looking for. I find a Chinese made 6" digital verier caliper, for around $10 to $15 is quite adequate for my general needs. I don't know how it works in the USA, but here in Australia, I find the hobby electronic stores have better quality ones than the big box hardware stores 

I have two $15 ones that I have compared to my 1" mic that is about 60 years old from my apprentice days, A quality British make "Moore & Wright" As good as any. And find it is quite good to about 0.0005". which is about as good as you can expect from a caliper.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 30, 2020)

Will hit most of them . Fowler also had some nice mics years back . Not sure if they're still made . I would second looking for good used tools . They bottom out on price and if taken care of , you'll get your money back if ever sold costing you basically nothing .


----------



## mksj (Jan 30, 2020)

I would avoid the newer Fowler/SPI machinist tools and most of the cheaper measurement tools. I had a Fowler caliper and it fell apart within a year. Igaging makes very good caliper's, I have their 6" Absolute and also a Mitutoyo 8" Absolute, they both read the same and have held up well. Mitutoyo there are a ton of fakes on eBay and Amazon, so be very careful if you plan to buy one. Personally I think the Igaging makes great midpoint cost measurement tools that hold up. The Absolute measurement types hold their position even when shutoff, prevents a lot of mistakes that I encountered with my Fowler, I could not trust the readings. Avoid the cheaper versions of the Mitutoyo's (MyCal) and a few other name brands, there accuracy is poorer. Otherwise there is a ton of used mechanical dial type calipers that you can pick up inexpensively.

On micrometers I also have the Mitutoyo QuantuMike in a 1" and the Igaging in the 2, 3, 4", both work very well and very accurate checking them against a calibration standard. I prefer the thimble on the QuantuMike, the Igaging is just a spring loaded plunger, but price wise it is hard to justify the additional cost for the QuantuMike. This is one area where if you want a straight mechanical type micrometer, you should be able to pick up some decent ones Starrett / Brown & Sharpe / Mitutoyo on eBay and/or garage sales for very little cost. Those with thimble ratchet clutch have a preset clamping force which tends to give more consistent readings.

Dial indicators, depends on what you need/looking for. I recommend that you look at a multiple turn dials, my go to dial indicators are the Starrett 25-511 and 25-611, these are 0.0001" increment with a 0.2" range. I have assorted tips, they were around $70 used but looked almost new. There is a new 25-611 on eBay that you could make an offer on if you need a dial gauge:








						Starrett Dial Indicator 655-611J/25-611 .200Range.0001  | eBay
					

Starrett Dial Indicator 25-611 / 655-611J.200 Range.



					www.ebay.com
				



Alternate is used Mitutoyo, B&S, Compac dial indicators, but there are also a lot of fakes with the Mitutoyo. The cheaper ones, well the movements are often poor and I wouldn't trust the accuracy. I would go used before I bought a cheaper no-name Chinese made one.

Test indicators, I have had a range, but I only use one these days which is the Compac 215GA which has the larger dial face. The 215G has a smaller dial face, but is still a very nice indicator if you eyesight is still good. I like the 0.0001" accuracy in a multi-turn, the range on these are 0.02", otherwise a 0.0005" in a multi-turn. I have 2 an interapid's and 3 Compac's test indicators, I prefer the latter but they are all very good. If you are looking for something new that is less expensive I would look at the Igaging test indicator, otherwise something used that isn't beat up.








						Servicd+Calibrtd COMPAC 215A Dial Test Indicator 0001" SWISS $350 Best in World  | eBay
					

Compac 215A jeweled dial test indicator, made in Switzerland. Includes case and clamp as shown. Compac are simply the finest dial indicators in the world. I can hear you now:But, but, but what about Interapid?.



					www.ebay.com
				











						Servicd+Calibrated Interapid 312B-1 Dial Test Indicator 0005" THE SWISS STANDARD  | eBay
					

As you probably already know, Interapid is widely regarded as the very best of the best (though Compacs are better). I’m not saying that itappears to be working like new or that Ithink it’s working like new.



					www.ebay.com
				











						0.060" Double Range DIAL TEST INDICATOR .0005" - iGAGING  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 0.060" Double Range DIAL TEST INDICATOR .0005" - iGAGING at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I am sure there are a lot of other measurement indicators to choose from, just giving you my experience with the ones I have used. I would prefer to buy just one good measurement tool rather than a draw full.


----------



## mikey (Jan 30, 2020)

Have to agree that a good used instrument is better than a new Chinese one. The Swiss makes the best dial and dial test indicators, period. Tesa/B&S makes the best analog dial caliper. Mitutoyo (the actual real made in Japan versions) makes the best digital calipers and micrometers. Best advice is to go to the LIIS website and read, read, read. Zero in on what you want and then find it at the best price you can get but don't settle for cheap just because you're a hobby guy ... even we need to be accurate.


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 30, 2020)

Good reliable measuring instruments are the foundation of any machinists tool box. Used every day for every job. In support of the previous posts the 'cry once' approach is definitely called for. You will be happy for years to come.
After years of trying various brands I have narrowed my choice to Mitutoyo and iGaging (their top models).


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 30, 2020)

This video is interesting.  From what he found the inexpensive new chinese ones were ok within -.001 or +.0005 and found a difference between two chinese calipers.

One idea might be to buy 5 or 6 chinese ones for $15 or less from Harbor Freight, bring them home and test all of them, return all but the best one. 

Then search for a used micrometer for high precision needs.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 30, 2020)

Another option is Polish made. I have found their stuff to be excellent quality, often without breaking the bank. Mike


----------



## Rata222 (Jan 30, 2020)

I often see NIB or like new Central Tools micrometers  (NOT the same as HF Central Machine) micrometers on Ebay.    I guess they have been around a long time.  I purchased a 0-1" NIB set for $20  over a year ago. It is very accurate to the standard and operates nicely.  I have used and acquired a lot of higher end tooling but paid a lot more. Going on my one purchase, it seems this brand is underrated - and may be worth looking into,  Again my experience with this brand is limited - others may have more to share.
     Yesterday I was looking on Ebay for a 3-4" micrometer. I found,  and purchased,  a 3"-4" Central Tools Micrometer Model 6071 for $24.95.  Listed as new.  Box and docs and the standard included.   I looked on Central Tools site and they were listed for $265.00.  I called them and thay said they make them here at their plant.  
Be careful I do see that they now also sell cheaper Chinese tools.

Jim


----------



## macardoso (Jan 30, 2020)

I don't mind used/cheap for a lot of stuff, but good measurement equipment is a must. Start with only what you need. For example I almost never use my 3-6" micrometers. Those can be skipped until needed. Stick to high quality brands for test indicators. I have an Interapid and Shars 0.0001" test indicators and the Shars really doesn't work well.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 30, 2020)

You are going to be using your 0-1 mic most of the time so go ahead and buy a quality one. The larger ones look for deals as they come. E-bay is flooded with lightly used quality mics for decent prices.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 30, 2020)

I agree with NCjeeper, eBay has lots of micrometers in good condition from quality manufacturers.  It just takes some time to 
figure out what the deals are and how to separate the wheat from the chaff.  But, it you have concerns about eBay, try these 
folks:  https://shop.idealprec.com/collections/demo-items/micrometers-demo-used. I've bought from them and have been
happy.  In my area, Craigslist also turns up lots of used mics in good condition, though patience is required to find them at 
good prices.


----------



## ezduzit (Jan 30, 2020)

Harlech said:


> ...I am just starting out, and don't want to lay several hundred dollars into a few mics and indicators straight off...



Just starting out, you don't need a bunch of cheap crap. Better to begin with 1 quality 6" dial caliper in excellent condition. Then add to that as the need arises. *Buy quality. *


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2020)

Sign up for email alerts at BidSpotter for auctions. You're in a good location, there's been quite a few recently from Atlanta to Birmingham, even up in Chattanooga. 
Also sign up for alerts from Estatesales.net I have scored numerous name brand items at estate sales.



Harlech said:


> To the big 3 micrometer / indicator manufacturers? I am just starting out, and don't want to lay several hundred dollars into a few mics and indicators straight off. I know there are some way cheap import stuff... I assume some is good to a degree, but I have no idea what import brands are OK quality wise, or even if there are any mid-price alternatives to Starrett / Brown & Sharpe / Mitutoyo.
> 
> Harlech


----------



## Harlech (Jan 30, 2020)

Well, I have ordered  0-1" 1-2" and a 2-3"  Scherr-Tumico mics from Ebay. The first 2 have boxes, the largest doesn't 

And..... story of my life... I remembered inheriting an old "toolbox" from my father. I now recognize it as a machinist's toolbox. It's one of the only things that survived the fire. I dug it out of the closet... and it has both a 0-1" Mitutoyo AND a 0-1" Lufkin mic in there, a set of Vernier calipers, a dial mic that is marked .0001 as near as I can tell (sort of doubting that) and a weeeeeee tiny mic that has a lot of surface corrosion. And by wee tiny, I swear to god I think it's a 0 to .5"


----------



## pacifica (Jan 30, 2020)

Harlech said:


> To the big 3 micrometer / indicator manufacturers? I am just starting out, and don't want to lay several hundred dollars into a few mics and indicators straight off. I know there are some way cheap import stuff... I assume some is good to a degree, but I have no idea what import brands are OK quality wise, or even if there are any mid-price alternatives to Starrett / Brown & Sharpe / Mitutoyo.
> 
> Harlech


This guy on ebay sells rebuilt and calibrated hi quality items, I bought a compac dti from him and action is better than my interapid. I tested it and it is very accurate.  https://www.ebay.com/sch/hugomac13/...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jan 31, 2020)

You definitely need a quality 0- 1 mic, whatever it costs, I wouldn't waste my time with this one, certainly NOT Chinese. A mid price 6" digital caliper, actually the Chinese make some fairly good ones on this item, That will get you going, bide your time but keep your eyes open if a genuine bargain comes up grab it otherwise wait until you really need some items.

I have a 60 Y. old Moore and wright (English) from when I was an apprentice. It was quality then and still is quality. I have two 6" digital calipers one is about 25 Y old and the other about 3 Y. old Both Chinese, same no name brand, But I'm quite happy with them both. About $25 each. two little button batteries usually last about a year.

I also have a set of micrometers 1-2, 2-3, 3-4" in a wooden box, I was a little disappointed when I first opened the box, They looked fine but felt gritty. So I pulled them apart one at a time, cleaned and lubed them with light machine oil, (sewing machine oil is about right for these,) On re-assembly they felt like mid quality mics and when I tested them, they were quite good, accurate with good feel. I wish the Chinese would learn to clean things after machining.

One thing to remember as hobby machinists, we rarely machine to a drawing with a tight tolerance, most often we make one part and then make the next part to fit, So if your mic is out 1/2 a thou it makes no difference as long as you remember to use the same instrument to measure both parts.


----------



## martik777 (Jan 31, 2020)

This digital caliper is just as good as the Mitutoyo:   Light years ahead of the $10-15 ones








						6" iGaging Digital Electronic Caliper Precision 3 Way Reading Large LCD EZ Cal B  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 6" iGaging Digital Electronic Caliper Precision 3 Way Reading Large LCD EZ Cal B at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Harlech (Mar 8, 2020)

Harlech said:


> Well, I have ordered  0-1" 1-2" and a 2-3"  Scherr-Tumico mics from Ebay. The first 2 have boxes, the largest doesn't
> 
> And..... story of my life... I remembered inheriting an old "toolbox" from my father. I now recognize it as a machinist's toolbox. It's one of the only things that survived the fire. I dug it out of the closet... and it has both a 0-1" Mitutoyo AND a 0-1" Lufkin mic in there, a set of Vernier calipers, a dial mic that is marked .0001 as near as I can tell (sort of doubting that) and a weeeeeee tiny mic that has a lot of surface corrosion. And by wee tiny, I swear to god I think it's a 0 to .5"



*UPDATE*

Ok, fast forward several weeks, and after having bought the 3 Scherr - Tumico mics from Ebay, I kept digging around there, I found these: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The box on the outside has some wear and age, but the mics themselves appear to be untouched and unused. There isn't a so much as a scuff or a scratch anywhere on them. I bought them for $125 for the whole thing plus shipping. I am majorly happy. I have also bought some dividers, calipers, inside calipers, a B&S 0" - 3" depth mic, a Starrett surface gage with all the bits, and the smallest automatic center punch I have ever seen (B&S 770 for $10 in perfect condition)

Next month will be dial test indicator, test indicator, a NOGA stand and a few other bits and pieces.

Thanks every one for the input and pointing me right.


----------



## Harlech (Mar 8, 2020)

Downunder Bob said:


> You definitely need a quality 0- 1 mic, whatever it costs, I wouldn't waste my time with this one, certainly NOT Chinese. A mid price 6" digital caliper, actually the Chinese make some fairly good ones on this item, That will get you going, bide your time but keep your eyes open if a genuine bargain comes up grab it otherwise wait until you really need some items.
> 
> I have a 60 Y. old Moore and wright (English) from when I was an apprentice. It was quality then and still is quality. I have two 6" digital calipers one is about 25 Y old and the other about 3 Y. old Both Chinese, same no name brand, But I'm quite happy with them both. About $25 each. two little button batteries usually last about a year.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 8, 2020)

You scored on those mics.  Good one...


----------

